# MAC location in Taiwan?



## Kristen (Jul 17, 2005)

I know it's a longshot.. buuut....

My guy-friend went to Taipei, Taiwan and I sent him a wild goose-chase for MAC (those Asian exclusive palettes). He's still kind of discouraged to go (as he hates shopping and hates makeup more)... but I'm hoping that if I can give him an exact address it'll help. If anyone from Taiwan could give me an address of a store or somewhere that would list MAC locations I would love you to bits. Thanks!


----------



## oddinary (Jul 17, 2005)

Sure! I looked it up for myself too, since I'm going a couple of weeks later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think you should tell your friend to go to the New York New York mall for MAC... but there are plenty of other places around, here's the listings for Taiwan in general:

Hanshin
Kaohsiung
1F, No.266-1, Cheng Kung 1st Road
Kaohsiung 
886 7 215 1551  

Sogo
Kaohsiung
1F, No.217, San Tuo 3 Road
Kaohsiung 
886 7 330 7622  

M·A·C

Chung Yo
1F, C Building No. 161
Taichung 
(011) 886-422231569  

M·A·C

Shin Kong Mitsukoshi Taichung
111 Section
Taichung 
(886) 422-59  

Mitsukoshi
Taichung
1F, No.111 JunGang Road Section 2
Chung Kong Rd.
Taichung 
886 4 2259 8520  

Mitsukoshi
Tainan HM
NO 658 Sec.1 Shi Men Road
Tainan 
886 6 303 0071  

M·A·C

NYNY Exhibition Center
1F, No.12, Sung Gau Road
Taipei 
(011) 886-287808607  

Mitsukoshi
Chung Hsiao
1F, No.66, Sec.1,
Chung Hsiao W. Road
Taipei 
886 2 2382 0424  

Mitsukoshi
SYII A8
1F, No.12, Sung Gau Road
Taipei 
886 2 8780 8607  

Sogo
Chung Hsiao
1F, No. 45, Sec.4,
Chung Hsiao E. Road
Taipei 
886 2 2752 9552  

M·A·C

No.20, Zhongheng Rd.
Tao Yuan City 
(033) 341-729  

Ever Rich Duty Free

Chiang Kai-Shek International Airport
Taoyuan 
(65) 62305340  

Far Eastern
Far Eastern
20 Chung Cheng Road
Toayuan 
886 3 3359811


----------

